# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Les meilleures Blagues d'informaticiens

## fally

Je vous amne  proposer une histoire du genre :




> Un monsieur a un problme avec sa voiture. Il a ouvert le capot et rafistol plein de cables...toujours rien. Un informaticien passe par l et il lui demande son avis. Celui -ci rpond :
> "Euh, je crois que vous devrez fermer toutes les fentres et redmarrer"

----------


## l@rry

> Quelle est la diffrence entre un ingnieur et un technicien ?
> -> Le technicien se lave les mains AVANT d'aller faire pipi...

----------


## fally

Un informaticien se fait chopper par sa femme dans un lit avec une p....



> bb, appuie sur Echap stp

----------


## fally

> -Chri, tu sais o j'ai notre album de mariage?
> -Ctrl+F

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

> Si vous tes  une soire et que vous avez trs envie d'aller aux toilettes demandez plutt le path des chiottes.





> Si vous croisez dans la rue une superbe jeune femme dites lui qu'elle est en 3DFX.

----------


## Maxoo

On pourrait renommer le topic en "blagues vraiment pas droles et pas digne des informaticiens" ? non ?

parce que bon, je trouves a, disons ... nul.  :8O:

----------


## Captain_JS

Roh j'osais pas le dire  ::aie:: 
+1 avec Maxoo  ::king:: 

C'est du "je prends un contexte un peu informatique et je l'insre n'importe comment dans une blague"  ::(:

----------


## cladsam

Oui voil, comme vu un jour sur bash-fr :



> c'est un peu comme une blague, mais en pas drle

----------


## Alain B.

> Quelle est la diffrence entre un ingnieur et un technicien ?
> -> Le technicien se lave les mains AVANT d'aller faire pipi...


Alors celle la elle m'a toujours fait douter.
Faut il comprendre  :
que le technicien est un porc qui ne se lave pas APRES ?
ou que l'ingnieur est un planqu maladroit qui ne se salit jamais les mains au boulot, mais seulement aux chiottes, seule activit manuelle de sa journe ?

----------


## Invit

> Si vous croisez dans la rue une superbe jeune femme dites lui qu'elle est en 3DFX.


On dit qu'elle est graphiquement optimise.

----------


## souviron34

bon, z'en voulez keke zunes :




> Exprience n1 
> 
> Deux tudiants en ingnierie marchent le long de leur campus lorsque l'un des
> deux dit  l'autre, admiratif : 
>  - O est-ce que tu as trouv ce vlo ? 
> Le second lui rpond : 
>  - Ben en fait, alors que je marchais, hier, et que j'tais dans mes penses, je croise une super nana en vlo qui s'arrte devant moi, pose son vlo par terre, se dshabille entirement et me dit : "Prends ce que tu veux.." 
> Le premier opine et lui dit : 
>  - Tu as raison, les vtements auraient certainement t trop serrs. 
> ...


et pour finir une avec laquelle je me ferais pas des amis  ::aie:: 




> Objet : Tr : Qui est Le plus fort
> > 
> > 
> >     Un ingnieur, un comptable, un chimiste, un informaticien et un 
> >fonctionnaire franais se vantent d'avoir chacun un chien merveilleux.
> >     Pour le dmontrer, l'ingnieur appelle sa chienne : "Racine 
> >carre, montre-nous tes talents !"
> >     Le chien trotte jusqu' un tableau noir, dessine rapidement un 
> >carr, un cercle et un triangle.
> ...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Voil qui relve le niveau  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Excellente collection Dr Souviron !
La 7 est vraiment excellente, je la connaissais pas.




> Alors celle la elle m'a toujours fait douter.
> Faut il comprendre  :
> que le technicien est un porc qui ne se lave pas APRES ?
> ou que l'ingnieur est un planqu maladroit qui ne se salit jamais les mains au boulot, mais seulement aux chiottes, seule activit manuelle de sa journe ?


Les claviers c est sale (et parfois avec certaines personnes encore plus que la normale), les techos ont plus de chance de toucher le clavier d autrui (sont un peu tripotter les techos  ::aie:: ), ce qui fait que par precaution et pense pour madame mieux vaut se laver les mains avant de se toucher les parties. A l inverse l ing reste sur son PC triste, solitaire et abandonn ?
Voila perso je la comprends comme ca cette vanne, apres l implication des ing dans la salete des claviers... je laisse ca a la libre interpretation de chacun.

----------


## cladsam

Hum excellent souviron mais norme repost par contre. Et oui on a aussi les pages dtente  ::):

----------


## l@rry

> Alors celle la elle m'a toujours fait douter.
> Faut il comprendre  :
> que le technicien est un porc qui ne se lave pas APRES ?
> ou que l'ingnieur est un planqu maladroit qui ne se salit jamais les mains au boulot, mais seulement aux chiottes, seule activit manuelle de sa journe ?


moi je suis technicien, tu comprends donc mon point de vue...

----------


## Alain B.

> moi je suis technicien, tu comprends donc mon point de vue...


Et moi qui assume un peu des deux fonctions :
Dois je me laver les mains avant et aprs ou pas du tout ?

----------


## BainE

Ca depend tu travailles chez Sun ?




> Lors d'un congrs international d'informatique, trois ingnieurs (un de
> chez Microsoft, un de chez Apple et un de chez Sun) se retrouvent par
> hasard cote  cote dans les mmes toilettes en train d'uriner.
> L'ingnieur de Microsoft, une fois son affaire termine, se dirige vers
> le lavabo, se lave les mains, utilise une, puis deux, puis trois, puis
> quatre serviettes pour s'essuyer les mains et lance firement :
> - Chez Microsoft, on nous apprend  tre trs efficaces !
> L'ingnieur d'Apple finit  son tour, il se lave les mains, n'utilise une
> seule serviette pour s'essuyer, mais en exploite le moindre centimtre
> ...


repost forc mais de circonstance  ::P:

----------


## KindPlayer

J'aime bien celle-la



> Trois ingnieurs Apple et trois ingnieurs Microsoft se retrouvent  la gare pour se rendre  un grand vnement informatique.
> 
> Les ingnieurs Microsoft demandent trois billets et,  leur grande surprise, ils remarquent que les ingnieurs Apple n'en prennent qu'un seul. Etonns, ils avertissent les ingnieurs Apple des contrles systmatiques effectus dans le train. Ceux-ci rigolent et leur disent " Ah, mais attendez voir... "
> 
> Au cours du voyage, le contrleur entre dans la voiture et, aussitt, les trois ingnieurs Apple se dirigent promptement vers les toilettes et s'y enferment. Les ingnieurs Microsoft remarquent berlus leur mange puis, aprs s'tre fait contrls, voient le contrleur taper  la porte des toilettes en annonant " Contrle des billets ! ". Une voix  l'intrieur fait " Voil ! " et un billet passe sous la porte. Le contrleur vrifie le billet puis repart.
> 
> Les ingnieurs Microsoft sont trs impressions de la technique des ingnieurs Apple...
> 
> Nos mmes six ingnieurs se retrouvent au retour de leur vnement. Les trois ingnieurs Apple achtent un billet, tandis que les ingnieurs Microsoft n'en achtent mme pas. Pantois, les ingnieurs Apple ne peuvent s'empcher de souligner le risque encouru par les ingnieurs Microsoft en cas de contrle. Lesquels rigolent et leur disent " Ah, mais attendez voir... "
> ...

----------


## souviron34

> Hum excellent souviron mais norme repost par contre. Et oui on a aussi les pages dtente


 ::oops:: 
absolument dsol  ::oops:: 

dois-je le supprimer ??

----------


## cladsam

> absolument dsol 
> 
> dois-je le supprimer ??


non non pas du tout a prouve que tout le onde n'a pas le rflexe de consulter ces pages donc a fera une bonne occasion pour le s faire connaitre  ceux qui les auraient pas encore vues  ::):

----------


## Alain B.

> Ca depend tu travailles chez Sun ?
> 
> 
> 
> repost forc mais de circonstance


Je l'attendais avec impatience. ::king::

----------


## BainE

je viens de trouver un plaidoyer pour IE qui m a bien fait sourire (dsl un peu trollesque mais c est pas le but), je le connaissais pas pour une fois.




> Vous avez peut-tre entendu des gens autour de vous vous conseillant  tout prix de changer de navigateur internet.
> 
> Ces personnes prononcent des mots bizarres tels que "Mozilla" ou "Firefox" (le renard de feu ! Je vous demande un peu si a fait srieux !). Faites attention, elles vont essayer de vous convaincre d'abandonner Internet Explorer. Leurs attaques risquent de se redoubler car "la version 2.0 de Mozilla Firefox vient de sortir" et que nous sommes " l'aube d'un grand jour".
> 
> Surtout, n'en faites rien ! Ne vous laissez pas avoir ! Ne les coutez pas ! Internet Explorer est tellement profitable...
> 
> * Internet Explorer permet notamment  un concepteur de site web d'ouvrir des nouvelles fentres (popup). Mozilla et Firefox disposent d'un dispositif visant  bloquer ces popups. Au prix ou vous payez votre abonnement internet, c'est tout de mme dommage de ne pas profiter  100% du web et de toutes ces publicits colores choisies avec soin par le concepteur du site que vous visitez.
> 
> * En utilisant Internet Explorer, vous pouvez garder cette jolie icne bleue et faire montre de votre connaissance informatique en disant "Internet a plant !". De cette manire, vous tes sr que la personne de l'assistance tlphonique devra se concentrer sur votre problme. (Est-ce l'OS qui a plant ? le navigateur ? la connexion qui a t coupe ? En tout cas, si Internet tait plant, a se saurait...)
> ...

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

C'est plutt le contraire d'un plaidoyer  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> a prouve que tout le monde n'a pas le rflexe de consulter ces pages donc a fera une bonne occasion pour le s faire connaitre  ceux qui les auraient pas encore vues


Repost permis?  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

[troller]
en meme temps pas facile non plus  ::aie:: 
[/troller]

mais j ai trop aim l apparition de Robert, et le "ca va Robert ?" je pense que ca touche un certain nombre de personnes ici  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

Extra!  ::aie::  Si t'en as d'autres du genre, t'en prive pas  ::D:

----------


## BugFactory

On m'a un jour demand d'aider  l'installation d'un nouveau PC. Aucun problme rel : quand l'installation de Windows a affich la licence, ils n'ont rien compris et ont cru  une erreur... Ce qui indique une certaine sagesse. Toujours est-il qu'aussitt l'installation termine et la connexion Internet configure, j'ai tlcharg Firefox en disant qu'il est mieux. Et d'un pour la bonne cause!

----------


## tigunn

> Assurez-vous de lancer de temps en temps un "a va Robert ?" pour qu'il ne soit pas de trop mauvaise humeur en cette fin de dimanche


 ::evilred::  a me rappelle quelque chose !?   ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

en fait, ce Robert, c'est un peu chacun d'entre nous je crois  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

> en fait, ce Robert, c'est un peu chacun d'entre nous je crois


En effet... d'ailleur je vais finir par m'acheter ce t-shirt:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/388b/

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

::fou::  Et si on postait dans un thread vieux de 3 ans  ::fou:: 

Et si vous deviez rendre une rdaction rdige avec un langage de programmation ?


Because everyday is a repost day.

----------


## Barsy

Je suis tomb il y a peu sur ce tableau :

http://bit-coin.fr/wp-content/uploads/vu_par.jpg

C'est pas si loin que a de la ralit.

----------


## Agriesean

me suis croul de rire en voyant a. C'est tellement vrai.

----------


## goute

Trois employs de chez Microsoft et trois employs de chez Apple prennent le train ensemble.
Au comptoir, chacun des types de Microsoft achtent un billet, mais les trois gars d'Apple n'achtent qu'UN SEUL billet!
Etonns, les types de Microsoft demandent pour quelle raison un seul billet, ce a quoi les types d'Apple rpondent : "Vous allez voir."
A peine arrivs dans le train, les types d'Apple vont tous les trois s'enfermer dans une mme cabine de toilettes tandis que les employs de Microsoft s'installent.
En cours de route, le controleur passe et valide les billets des trois gars de Microsoft avant d'aller vers les toilettes ou il frappe a la porte.
- Controle, Monsieur!
- Attendez, je fais glisser mon billet sous la porte!
L'un des types de chez Apple fait passer le billet sous la porte, le controleur le valide et repart. Quelques minutes plus tard, les trois types d'Apple ressortent des toilettes et vont rejoindre les types de Microsoft.
- Et voila les gars, vous connaissez le truc!
- Ah ouais...

Une semaine plus tard, les six mmes types reprennent le train. Les trois gars d'Apple reprennent un seul billet, mais les trois gars de Microsoft n'en achtent AUCUN!
Les trois gars d'Apple sont surpris, mais n'en pensent pas moins.
Comme la dernire fois, les trois types d'Apple vont se planquer dans les toilettes... Mais cette fois, un des types de Microsoft les suit... Et frappe a leur porte deux minutes plus tard.
- Controle, Monsieur!
- Attendez, je vais glisser le billet sous la porte!
Le type d'Apple passe son billet sous la porte, le type de Microsoft le rcupre... Et part rejoindre les deux autres types de Microsoft cachs dans les autres toilettes deux wagons en avant!!

Moralit : Chez Microsoft, non seulement on pique les ides des autres, mais on les amliore!

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Je crois qu'elle  dj t cite celle l  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

> Je suis tomb il y a peu sur ce tableau :
> 
> http://bit-coin.fr/wp-content/uploads/vu_par.jpg
> 
> C'est pas si loin que a de la ralit.


Je kiffe la diagonale et la dernire ligne !

Mais je pense que "consultant" est mal choisi, ou du moins mal interprt puisque le sens qu'on donnait il y a vingt ans n'tait pas le mme. Consultant dans le sens "cabinet de conseil" et non "socit de service", voire dans le sens d'indpendant ^^ (ho, ne faites pas les saintes-nitouches les indeps, on vous aime quand mme !)

----------


## SuperLutin

> Alors celle la elle m'a toujours fait douter.
> Faut il comprendre  :
> que le technicien est un porc qui ne se lave pas APRES ?
> ou que l'ingnieur est un planqu maladroit qui ne se salit jamais les mains au boulot, mais seulement aux chiottes, seule activit manuelle de sa journe ?


Le technicien a un cot pratique, l'ingnieur ne connait que la thorie.
Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup plus confiance en l'hygine de mon zbob qu'en celle de mes mains (mtro, clavier, serrage de mains pour le bonjour, etc).

----------


## nancy_carina

Petite blagounette sympa !!!
Khadafi est parti sans dire au revoir.Ci pas Tripoli de sa partIl a meme pas fi Lybie zou
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Petite blagounette sympa !!!
> Khadafi est parti sans dire au revoir.Ci pas Tripoli de sa partIl a meme pas fi Lybie zou


Toi t'as pas lu le titre du thread  ::?:

----------


## kdmbella

j'installe un logicielle chez un client et je passe de suivant a suivant quand on arrive au niveu de la licence d'utilisation j'accepte sans lire il me dit : 
- attendez M. il faut lire ce qui est crit avant d'accepter!
voyant que j'ai pas l'intention de lire il se propose de le faire alors j'accepte et il se met a lire et soudain il clique sur "J'accepte" et clique sur suivant et quand je lui demande s'il a tout lu : il me rpond :
- tu me vois vraiment perdre mon temps a lire ce Charabia ?

comme qui dirait faire du suivant->suivant  il n'y a pas que les informaticiens qui le font  ::): 

 ::aie::

----------


## nancy_carina

> Toi t'as pas lu le titre du thread


heu si... ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> heu si...


Donc tu en conclues que?  ::aie::

----------


## tigunn

Tous les informaticiens ne sont point des geeks !
 :8-):   et un + pour nous avoir sorti des carcans "c'est un informaticien et un belge qui sont..." dpourvu d'imagination.  ::zoubi::

----------


## nancy_carina

> Donc tu en conclues que?


 ::aie::  bah rien, je suis juste chimiste option chimie politique du petrole  :;):

----------


## Barsy

C'est un Humain, un Orque et un Elfe qui sont en train de pisser dans les chiottes d'une taverne.

En sortant, l'Humain prend deux feuilles de papier, s'essuie les mains et dit : "Nous autres les humains, nous sommes trs propres".

A son tour, l'Elfe sort, prend une seule feuille, s'essuie les mains et dit : "Chez nous les Elfes, on est  la fois propre et cologique".

Enfin, l'Orque sort sans prendre de feuille de papier et il dit : "Chez nous les Orques, on se pisse pas sur les doigts".

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

PS : On a qu'a dire que le mtier des trois personnages tait informaticien, comme a, la blague n'est pas HS...

----------


## Gnoce

Le topic est officiellement parti en vrille  ::aie:: .

----------


## Robin56

> Enfin, l'Orque sort sans prendre de feuille de papier et il dit : "Chez nous les Orques, on se pisse pas sur les doigts".


Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'imagine mal un Orque ne pas se pisser sur les doigts..

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> C'est un Humain, un Orque et un Elfe qui sont en train de pisser dans les chiottes d'une taverne.
> 
> En sortant, l'Humain prend deux feuilles de papier, s'essuie les mains et dit : "Nous autres les humains, nous sommes trs propres".
> 
> A son tour, l'Elfe sort, prend une seule feuille, s'essuie les mains et dit : "Chez nous les Elfes, on est  la fois propre et cologique".
> 
> Enfin, l'Orque sort sans prendre de feuille de papier et il dit : "Chez nous les Orques, on se pisse pas sur les doigts".
> 
> 
> ...


Je la connaissais avec un bonhomme de chez Microsoft, de chez Apple et de chez Sun

----------


## fregolo52

> Je la connaissais avec un bonhomme de chez Microsoft, de chez Apple et de chez Sun


Tu veux dire, la blaque poste en page 1 de cette mme discussion ?  ::aie::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Tu veux dire, la blaque poste en page 1 de cette mme discussion ?


Eh, j'ai jamais prcis d'o je la connaissais  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,

On m'a appel pour un problme de copie d'un fichier word sur windows.



> Elle: Andry, quand je fait la copie de cette fichier, seulement entre 10  15 pages qu'il fait or que a contient plus de 200 pages. J'ai recommenc mais en vain.
> Moi: Laisse moi voir (/me fait la copie).
> // Une fois la copie termine, (j'ai mme pas eu le temps de l'ouvrir)
> Elle: Tu vois, cette fois si elle n'a fait que 12 pages


Elle comptait le nombre de feuilles qui passent du premier rpertoire vers le second sur l'animation de la copie sur windows  ::aie::

----------


## nancy_carina

> Bonjour,
> 
> On m'a appel pour un problme de copie d'un fichier word sur windows.
> 
> Elle comptait le nombre de feuilles qui passent du premier rpertoire vers le second sur l'animation de la copie sur windows


 ::ccool::  j'adore

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Bonjour,
> 
> On m'a appel pour un problme de copie d'un fichier word sur windows.
> 
> Elle comptait le nombre de feuilles qui passent du premier rpertoire vers le second sur l'animation de la copie sur windows


C'est pique ! a me rappelle le temps ou ma grand mre tait persuade que l'Internet tout entier tait sur sa machine  ::D:

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> C'est pique ! a me rappelle le temps ou ma grand mre tait persuade que l'Internet tout entier tait sur sa machine


Ma grand-mre, en entendant les sondages mdiamtries dirent "52% des personnes ges regardent Julien Lepers, 27% regardent les chiffres et les lettres ..." s'tait persuade que la direction des tlvisions taient capables de regarder les gens devant leurs tls pour les compter (comme si il y avait une camra derrire l'cran du poste de tl ... ... rassurez moi, y'en a pas ? hein ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## MrBoo

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'imagine mal un Orque ne pas se pisser sur les doigts..


J'aurais tendance  dire que a dpend de la taille de la b......
Et j'ai du mal  voir un Orque avec une petite b'
 ::dehors::

----------


## hackoofr

Une jeune informaticienne qui paramtrait la nouvelle bcane d'un utilisateur, lui demanda quel mot de passe il voulait utiliser pour accder au rseau. Voulant taquiner la gamine, il lui dit d'entrer " PENIS ". Sans sourciller, elle tapa le mot de passe et elle clata de rire  la lecture du message systme. Mais quel tait donc ce message ???
Vous ne trouvez pas  ::koi::  ?

*Allez un peu d'imagination........*




> *La rponse est :
> PASSWORD REJECTED. NOT LONG ENOUGH. (mot de passe pas assez long)  *

----------


## hackoofr

> C'est un mec qui travaille sur son PC, quand tout  coup de la fume sort de l'unit centrale. Affol, notre gars file chez son vendeur. 
> - De la fume s'est mise a sortir du PC que vous m'avez vendu.
> - Il faut changer la carte mre, monsieur.
> - Non, non, je ne veux pas changer la carte mre. Je veux un logiciel anti-Fume !
> - Mais monsieur, a n'existe pas.
> - Si, si, je veux un logiciel anti-Fume.
> - Mais, a n'existe pas !
> - Je vous dis que si !
> Notre gars repart de chez son vendeur, mcontent. Une semaine aprs, il y retourne.
> ...

----------


## rinuom99

Un mari dmoralis crit la lettre suivante:

M. le responsable de l'Assistance technique,

Il y a un an et demi j'ai chang ma version Fiance 7.0 par la version pouse 1.0 et j'ai observ que le programme a lanc une application inattendue appele Bb 1.0 qui prend beaucoup d'espace dans mon disque dur.
Dans la notice, cette application n'est pas mentionne.

D'autre part, Epouse 1.0 s'auto installe dans tous les autres programmes, et se lance automatiquement ds que j'ouvre n'importe quelle autre application, parasitant l'excution de celle-ci. Des applications telles que CafAvecCopains 10.3 ou Footdudimanche soir 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus. De plus,de temps en temps se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appel BelleMerre 1.0 lequel, soit plante le systme, soit fait que Epouse 1.0 se comporte de manire totalement inattendue. Je n'arrive pas  dsinstaller ce programme et ceci est trs irritant.

J'envisage de revenir au programme que j'avais avant, Fiance 7.0, mais le processus de dsinstallation d' Epouse 1.0 me semble fort complexe et je ne mesure pas encore bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres applications comme Bb 1.0, qui je l'avoue est trs convivial.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Best Regards,

Utilisateur dmoralis.



RPONSE du Customer Service

Cher Utilisateur :

Votre plainte est trs frquente parmi les utilisateurs, mais elle est due la plupart du temps  une erreur de conception de base : Beaucoup d'utilisateurs passent de n'importe quelle version de Fiance X.0  Epouse1.0 avec l'ide fausse que Epouse1.0 n'est qu'un programme d'utilitaires et de divertissement. Cependant, pouse 1.0 est bien plus que a : il s'agit d'un SYSTEME D'EXPLOITATION COMPLET, cr pour contrler et grer toutes vos applications.




Mme problme avec BelleMerereX. 0. Ces programmes sont
d'anciennes gnrations, desquels drive Epouse X.0 et entranent souvent des problmes de compatibilit . Avec un peu de chance, ils finissent par tre victime d'un virus et disparaissent au bout de plusieurs annes.

vitez aussi l'utilisation excessive des touches ESCAPE ou SUPPRIMER, car vous devrez ensuite utiliser la commande
C:\faire_des_ excuses.exe\ fleurs\all pour que le programme re-fonctionne normalement. Epouse1.0 est un programme assez intressant, mais qui peut gnrer un cot lev, s'il est mal utilis. Je vous conseille d'installer un software additionnel pour amliorer la rentabilit d' Epouse1.0. comme Fleurs 5.0, Bijoux 2.3, ou bien Sejour_au_Club_ Med1.2. Vous pouvez aussi vous servir de Oui_mon_amour8. 0 ou bien de Tu_as_raison_ ma_chrie14. 7.
Vous pouvez les tlcharger sur Internet, leurs rsultats sont assez satisfaisants.

ATTENTION : n'installez jamais Secrtaire_en_ minijupe3. 3 ou Petite_amie 1..1 . Ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas dans l'univers d' Epouse1.0 et pourraient causer des dommages irrversibles dans le systme. 


Avec les compliment de votre prestataire de service.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mwr21

Qu'est ce que c'est ce qui suit (blague de geek inside) ?
0100011000010100010000011000011100100001000010101010000111001001
0100011000010100010000011000011100100001000010101001000011101000
1100001010001000001100001110010000100001010100100001110010010100
0111000101000100000110000111001000010000101010010000111010001100
0010100010000011000011100100001000010101001000011100100101000110
0001010001000001100001110010010100001010100100001110100011000010
1100100000110000010000101010010000111001001010001100001011 finesse
1010100100001110010010100011000010100010000011000011100100001000
0101010010000111010001100001010001000011100001110010000100001010
1001000011100100101000110000101000101000110000111001001010000101
0100100001110100011000010100010000011000011100100001000010101001
0000111001001010001100001011001000001100001110010000100001010100
1000011101000110000101000100000110000111001000010000101010010000
1110010010100011000010100010000011000011100100001000010101001111

Rponse : Quelques octets de finesse dans un monde de bits...

----------


## dancom5

C'est bilangue?
Si oui, y'en a tu une pour moi?

----------


## Invit

Blague d'un ami sur Facebook !!!




> Mon chef, est toujours entrain de
> travailler  son bureau avec assiduit et diligence, sans jamais
> perdre son temps en jasant avec ces collgues. Jamais il ne
> refuse de passer du temps pour aider les autres et malgr cela, il
> termine ses projets  temps. Trs souvent, il rallonge
> ses heures pour terminer son travail, parfois mme en sautant
> les pauses caf. C'est une personne qui n'a absolument aucune
> vanit en dpit de ses accomplissements remarquables et de sa
> comptence en informatique. C'est le genre d'employ de qui on
> ...


Pas mal, hein ... ??! Maintenant pour mieux comprendre, lisez le texte une ligne sur deux...

----------


## hi-wave

bravo je trouve ce coin dtente particulirement cool ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FF_enec

@hs84 : pas mal, je ne comprenais pas en quoi c'tait une blague  la premire lecture mais la deuxime est beaucoup plus drle !

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Blague CSS:


```

```

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Source: http://www.csstitanic.com/

Dj rapport quelque part dans la section humour il y a de cela plusieurs mois  :;): 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...e-css-titanic/

----------


## ManusDei

Vous l'avez srement dj entendue (elle doit tre dans l'autre topic "blagues" d'informaticiens):




> Tu peux passer juste 5 minutes ? Mon PC a un problme, mais a devrait tre vite rgl.

----------


## thelvin

> Vous l'avez srement dj entendue (elle doit tre dans l'autre topic "blagues" d'informaticiens):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tu peux passer juste 5 minutes ? Mon PC a un problme, mais a devrait tre vite rgl.


a m'est arriv, de tenir le dlai des 5 minutes, dans ce genre de circonstances.
Deux fois !

----------


## Arnard

Une que j'ai invente : 

Quel est le point commun entre un tueur en srie et un utilisateur de windows ?

Leur problme, ce n'est pas de tuer, c'est de bien faire disparatre les taches.

----------


## cyrilgenin78

Un homme dbutant dans la programmation, dit qu'il a un problme sur son environnement de travail. Une autre personne lui demande de dcrire son problme et lui rsous celui-ci aussi vite. Par curiosit, le programmeur expriment demande en quelle langue il va programmer.
Celui-ci rpond "Ben en Franais".

----------


## omarcisses

La programmation, c'est comme le sexe: une erreur, et il te faudra faire du support toute ta vie.

----------


## supergeoffrey

Quelle est la diffrence entre un informaticien et un fonctionnaire?




Le fonctionnaire arrive  8:55, commence  9:00 , fini  18:30 repart  18:31,
l'informaticien commence  9:00, arrive a 9:30, repart  18:00, fini  18:30 mais son boulot est fait!

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Comment reconnaitre un mathmaticien, un physicien, un informaticien et un manager ?

On leur demande de vrifier l'affirmation suivante: "Tous les chiffres impairs sont des chiffres premiers"

Si le sujet rpond: 
"1 est premier, 3 aussi, 5 aussi, 7 aussi, 9 ne l'est pas donc l'affirmation est fausse" c'est un mathmaticien

S'il rpond
"1 est premier, 3 aussi, 5 aussi, 7 aussi, donc dans notre champ d'exprience on peut considrer que l'affirmation est vraie", c'est un physicien

S'il rpond
"On va monter un comit de pilotage compos d'expert pour dterminer la marche  suivre pour crer une teamforce destine  l'tude de ce problme" c'est un manager

S'il rpond
"1 est premier, 3 est premier, 5 est premier, 7 est premier, 
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
9 n'est pas premier,
..."
C'est un informaticien

----------


## Barsy

1 n'est pas premier  ::aie::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> 1 n'est pas premier





> Un nombre premier est un entier naturel qui admet exactement deux diviseurs distincts entiers et positifs (qui sont alors 1 et lui-mme). Cette dfinition exclut 1, qui n'a qu'un seul diviseur entier positif ; elle exclut aussi 0, qui est divisible par tous les entiers positifs.


Exact !!! 
Je vais de ce pas m'autoflageller car Monsieur Premier doit se retourner dans sa tombe  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

[Mode Godwin]
Hitler, Mussolini et Staline sont autour d'une table.
Hitler commence la discussion : "Bon a partir de demain, on flingue 50 million de juifs et 1 informaticien"
Mussolini, le regarde et rtorque : "Pourquoi 1 informaticien ???"
Hitler se tourne vers Staline : "Tu vois !! je te l'avais dit, tuer des juifs c'est pas important."
[/Mode GodWin]

 ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Allez, une autre !




> Dans une Fiat, il y a quatre ingnieurs : Un mcanicien, un lectronicien, un chimiste et un informaticien.
> Tout  coup, la voiture s'arrte et le moteur s'teint.
> Le mcanicien dit :
> - Je le savais, c'est un problme de transmission.
> - Mais non, dit l'ingnieur chimiste, c'est la faute des acides de la batterie !
> - A mon avis c'est le circuit lectronique qui ne marche plus ! Dit l'lectronicien.
> L'informaticien, qui veut aussi donner son avis :
> - ... et si on essayait de fermer toutes les fentres et de redmarrer ?

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Le problme avec les citations sur internet, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais si elles sont vraies.


_Abraham Lincoln_




> Il existe deux faon de coder parfaitement, seule la troisime fonctionne.





> Trois ingnieurs de Intel, Microsoft et SUN vont au toilettes. Aprs avoir fini, l'ingnieur d'Intel se lave les mains et s'essuie avec un tout petit bout de papier jusqu'a ce que celui-ci soit utilis  son rendement maximum et dit _"chez Intel, on ne gaspille rien."_ L'ingnieur de Microsoft se lave lui-aussi les mains, s'essuie en prennant 15 serviettes et dit _"chez Microsoft, on ne laisse rien au hasard."_ L'ingnieur de SUN quand  lui sort sans se laver les mains en disant _"chez SUN on se pisse pas sur les doigts."_

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Toutes vos blagues sur les ingnieurs mon fait penser  celle ci





> Un ingnieur Linux, un ingnieur Mac et un ingnieur Microsoft sont en voiture et crvent un pneu.
> L'ingnieur Mac dit : "Il faut changer le pneu pour pouvoir continuer"
> L'ingnieur Linux dit : "Il faut d'abord trouver pourquoi le pneu  crev pour que a ne reproduise pas"
> L'ingnieur Microsoft dit : "On a qu' continuer comme a on verra bien si a se rpare tout seul"

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> J'ai livr un programme javelot ! quand tu le lances il se plante


reste de l'IUP... Yaya si tu nous lis

----------


## el_slapper

une qu'on vient de m'envoyer, qui ne va pas plaire  tout le monde, mais que j'adore(parceque j'aime bien la maintenance, en fait) :




> IF (multitches and curieux and organis and disponible and volontaire)
>      then "Welcome to Maintenance"
> ELSE
>      go to "Projets"
> END-IF.

----------


## Gunny

Entendu dans le bureau :
"L'avantage de la srialisation c'est que tu travailles en string"

----------


## Skefrep

Pour les physiciens qui ngligent  outrance :

Un mir engage un mathmaticien, un dveloppeur et un physicien afin de prvoir les rsultats du tierc.

Le mathmaticien travaille pendant plusieurs semaines, et finit par se rendre  l'vidence, il y a trop d'inconnues, le systme est insoluble.

Le dveloppeur revient avec un nouveau programme trs complexe, et annonce qu'il lui faudra environ deux mille ans de calculs afin de dterminer le rsultat du lendemain.

Enfin, le physicien se prsente. "J'ai trouv la solution ! Assimilons le cheval  une sphre parfaite..."  ::aie:: 


Et pour ne pas laisser les mathmaticiens :

Un ingnieur, un biologiste et un mathmaticien observent la mme scne. Deux personnages entrent dans une maison, et trois en ressortent.

L'ingnieur : "On ne connait pas toutes le conditions de dpart, on ne peut pas conclure."

Le biologiste : "Les personnages se sont reproduits."

Le mathmaticien : "Si un personnage entre dans la maison maintenant, il n'y aura personne  l'intrieur."

(pour ceux qui auraient un peu de mal avec son raisonnement : 2-3 = -1; -1+1 =0)

----------


## tchize_

une un petit peu diffrente. Il y a 2 ans, un admin DBA ne voulais pas me croire quand je lui disait que je pouvait crer des tables ayant des noms de requtes sql, genre une table appele "drop database;"

Dmonstration vite faite sur mon compte, il a bien rigol. On a juste oubli de dropper ces tables.

1 an et demi plus tard. Je demande une intervention particulire sur mon compte. L'admin cre des requtes dynamiquement  partir du schma.

On est pass  deux minute et  un "tilt!, c'est normal que t'aie une table aussi bizarre?" de la catastrophe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Je sais pas si elle a dj t poste (j'ai pas la foi de me lire 5 pages de blagues plus ou moins bonnes), mais petite vanne de dveloppeur :




> Tu es tellement gros que si l'on te passe en paramtre d'une fonction, a dclenche une exception pour dpassement de mmoire.

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

Petite phrase bien gore qui m'est venue en tte quand j'ai lu la citation de Gurdil :



> Tu saignes tellement que tu fais des dpassements de tampon

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Dans la srie y'avait aussi




> T'es tellement moche que quand on scanne ta photo a ouvre automatiquement photoshop !!

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Pour rester dans le rafinnement (Bigard, sors de ce corp !)




> Ta mre mange tellement de bits que quand elle pte a fait un stack-overflow.


 ::fleche::  j'attends mon  :-1: , je l'ai mrit  ::fessee::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Ta mre est tellement grosse que sur Google Earth elle a son propre onglet !

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Je viens de tomber l dessus en stumblant. Comme je suis sympa, je vous ai fait la traduction.




> Dieu le dveloppeur
> 
> Bien d'importantes questions thologiques peuvent tre rsolues si on voit Dieu comme un dveloppeur informatique.
> 
> Q: Est-ce que Dieu contrle tout ce qui se passe dans ma vie ?
> R: Il pourrait, s'il utilisait un dbogueur, mais c'est trop fastidieux de faire dfiler toutes ces variables.
> 
> Q: Pourquoi Dieu permet-il au mal d'exister ?
> R: Dieu pensait avoir limin le mal dans une rvision prcdente.
> ...

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> (que celui qui  une bonne traduction pour idiot-proof dcline son identit)


"Para-con" ?
"Para-crtin" ?

Dans la phrase "S'il te plait, rajoute ma un para-con dans ta mthode, l !"

----------


## ternel

En version polie, ca peut aussi tre "rsistant  l'nerie"...

----------


## tchize_

plutot parecrtin que paracrtin (bulletproof -> pareballes, donc idiotproof -> pare-idiot)

para comme prfixe  trop de significations, paracon pourrait vouloir dire
-> presque con,  la limite de la connerie
-> anormalement con
-> protg contre les cons
-> un con qui descend des air (cf sens de para dans paracommando)

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

> plutot parecrtin que paracrtin (bulletproof -> pareballes, donc idiotproof -> pare-idiot)
> 
> para comme prfixe  trop de significations, paracon pourrait vouloir dire
> -> presque con,  la limite de la connerie
> -> anormalement con
> -> protg contre les cons
> -> un con qui descend des air (cf sens de para dans paracommando)



Donc un parasol c'est un sol qui descend des airs ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bousk

impermable  la connerie  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> Donc un parasol c'est un sol qui descend des airs ?


non mais t'as  la limite du soleil en dessous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Linkin

l'preuve des imbciles?

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Pare-con ?Pare-niais ?Pare-sot ?Pare-blonde  ::aie::  ?

Je propose que l'on fasse un sondage, suivi d'une ptition puis d'une requte au ministre de la culture et  l'acadmie franaise pour faire valider ce mot dans tous les documents administratifs et dans le dictionnaire de l'acadmie.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

Insensible  la connerie ?

----------


## tchize_

> Pare-con ?Pare-niais ?Pare-sot ?Pare-blonde  ?


Pare-monts et Pare-veaux?  ::aie::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Pare-monts et Pare-veaux?


Pare-anthse, Pare-venu, Pare-Meusant, Pare-pain, Pare-aplgique  ::dehors::

----------


## tatayo

> Pare-anthse, Pare-venu, Pare-Meusant, Pare-pain, Pare-aplgique


Tu es pare-ti ?

----------


## Invit

Je dirais simplement rsistant aux idiots (on dit aussi foolproof en anglais) comme dans waterproof.

----------


## VivienD

_Bulletproof_ veut dire  l'preuve des balles. Je pense que _idiotproof_ pourrait tre traduit par  l'preuve des idiots/dbiles... ou par  l'preuve de l'utilisateur lambda.

 ::dehors:: 

PS: Je pense que les balises [troll inside][/troll inside] sont inutiles, vu l'vidence de la chose.  ::mouarf::

----------


## rclaisse

> C'est des nains il vont  la mine, elle est loin et ils passent par le petit potager d'un papy. Le papy s'en aperoit et dcide de faire un mur autour de ses plantation. 
> Le lendemain il va en prison pourquoi??

----------


## Rayek

Dtournement de mineurs  ::aie::

----------


## rclaisse

elle tait peut tre un peu connue mais quand je l'ai entendue j ai bien rigoler...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ternel

Une paire, fraichement transmise par un collgue:




> J'ai une blague sur l'UDP, mais je suis pas sr que tu saisisses.





> J'ai une blague sur TCP, as-tu saisis?
> J'ai une blague sur TCP, as-tu saisis?
> J'ai une blague sur TCP, as-tu saisis?
> ...


Bon, videmment, faut connaitre le rseau...

----------


## tchize_

Elle est mignonne celle l  ::):

----------


## rclaisse

pour les connaisseur de kaamelott...

qu'est ce qui est petit et marron?

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> pour les connaisseur de kaamelott...
> 
> qu'est ce qui est petit et marron?


Un marron !

J'ai gagne la butte aux cerfs ?  ::D:

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

C'est l'histoire d'un geek qui trouve une grenouille. Et ainsi la grenouille parla au Geek:

"Tu sais, j'ai l'air d'une grenouille mais en ralit je suis une princesse et si tu me donnes un baiser, je saurais te rcompenser".

Le Geek ramassa la grenouille, la mit dans sa poche et reprit sa route. C'est alors que la grenouille sortit sa tte de la poche du Geek et dit:

"Allez, tu sais je suis vraiment une princesse avec des seins et tout ! Si tu me donnes un baiser, je ferais tout ce que tu veux pendant une journe !"

Le Geek remit la tte de la grenouille dans sa poche et continua son chemin. La grenouille sortit  nouveau la tte et dit:

"Allez quoi ! Si tu me donnes un baiser, je ferais tout ce que tu veux pendant un mois !"

Le Geek remit la tte de la grenouille dans sa poche et continua son chemin. La grenouille sortit  nouveau la tte et dit:

"Enfin ! Si tu me donnes un baiser, je ferais tout ce que tu veux pendant un AN !"

Le Geek remit la tte de la grenouille dans sa poche et continua son chemin. Exaspre, la grenouille sortit une fois encore la tte et dit: 

"Mais qu'est ce que tu veux  la fin ?"

Et le Geek rpondit:

"Moi je suis un Geek alors le sexe a m'intresse pas. Par contre une grenouille qui parle c'est cool !"

----------


## r0d

Une que j'aime beaucoup:




> > "toc toc"
> > "qui c'est?"
> > ... (longue pause)
> > "c'est java"


 ::mouarf:: 

note: je n'ai personnellement rien contre java ni les dveloppeurs java <3

----------


## r0d

Une autre qui m'a bien fait marrer:



 ::mouarf:: 

note: je n'ai personnellement rien contre le dev web ni les dveloppeurs web <3

----------


## r0d

Une petite dernire pour la route:




> En c++, il est plus difficile de se tirer une balle dans le pied. Mais si vous le faites, vous vous explosez la jambe entire.


 ::mouarf:: 

note: je n'ai personnellement rien contre le c++ ni les dveloppeurs c++ <3

----------


## FaridM

```

```

 ::mouarf:: 

note: je n'ai personnellement rien contre le PHP ni les dveloppeurs PHP <3

----------


## Marc Mailly

Allez, quelque blagues de Guillaume Gte dans son livre _OS X Mountain Lion efficace_, de la part de Mac Vador :

Forte impression
Mon imprimante laser a encore plant. Du coup, a m'a nerv, je l'ai dcoup au sabre laser. Problme LPR, Ouais lprien pour attendre. L'empereur disait que laser a rien de s'nerver.

Il faudrait que je cr mon propre sith Internet.

On peut tre un seigneur sith et avoir de l'humour.

Hier, aprs une soire arose, nous avons confondu flux de photos et flux de photons. Et chez nous, le flux de photons, c'est le laser de l'Etoile noire. Les relations clientle de l'Etoile noire s'excusent pour cet incident. Nous vous rembourserons les frais ds  l'explosion inopine de votre plante dans les meilleurs dlais.

Bonjour. Comme vous le savez peut-tre... J'ai fait quelques petites btises durant ma jeunesse. Du coup, j'ai t condamn  la damnation Ethernet. C'tait long. J'ai essay de passer aux rseaux sans fil. Mais il semble que la Force ne soit pas compatible avec mon Mac. J'en suis  7 iMac exploss contre le mur. J'ai tout essay, mais rien n'Wi-Fi. Je suis malheureux.

A bien y rflchir... La Force, c'est le Wi-Fi des Jedi. Sauf qu'on ne s'envoie pas des fichiers... mais des sabres laser dans la tte.

Moi, j'utilise souvent Automator et AppleScript. Pour trouver les meilleurs rsultats dans Les Chiffres et les Lettres. Bertrand Renard n'a qu' bien se tenir.

Ne croyez pas les Rebelles qui disent avoir dtruit eux-mmes l'Etoile de la mort. La vrit est bien plus simple. Un stagiaire avait zapp la DRAM d'un Mac dans la salle de contrle, juste avant l'explosion. Concidence ? Je ne pense pas.

Certains comparent le passage de Windows vers le Mac au passage de l'Empire vers les Rebelles. Je trouve cette comparaison dplaisante. Il va falloir revoir notre stratgie marketing.

----------


## Etanne

Pourquoi les programmeurs confondent toujours Halloween et Nol?

Parce que 31 Oct. == 25 Dc. !

pom pom pom...

----------


## ledisciple

Mais non chef, je ne pars pas plus tt pour regarder le match, je libre de la bande passante pour un meilleur confort de travail pour les collgues !

----------


## Katyucha

> Pourquoi les programmeurs confondent toujours Halloween et Nol?
> 
> Parce que 31 Oct. == 25 Dc. !
> 
> pom pom pom...


Soit c'est nul, soit j'ai pas compris.. je prends l'option 2 quand mme

----------


## Bovino

Je confirme l'option 2 !  ::aie:: 

031 == 25
Comme a, tu comprends mieux ?  :;):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Soit c'est nul, soit j'ai pas compris.. je prends l'option 2 quand mme


31 en octal (base 8) == 25 en dcimal (base 10)

Les deux se notent 31 Oct. et 25 Dec. qui peuvent aussi se comprendre comme 31 octobre et 25 dcembre

----------


## Katyucha

> 31 en octal (base 8) == 25 en dcimal (base 10)
> 
> Les deux se notent 31 Oct. et 25 Dec. qui peuvent aussi se comprendre comme 31 octobre et 25 dcembre





> Je confirme l'option 2 ! 
> 
> 031 == 25
> Comme a, tu comprends mieux ?


Merci Bovino ! et magicbisous-nours ! (mme si bizarrement, j'ai mieux compris Bovino)

----------


## tchize_

Srieux, un ingnieur unix qui comprends pas celle l? T'as pas du faire beaucoup de chmod dans ta vie  ::ptdr::

----------


## AdmChiMay

@tchize_ : oui, bon, enfin, l'octal a quasiment disparu des crans radars depuis pas mal de temps. Mme moi comme "papi" potentiel, j'ai appris mais n'ai jamais eu  m'en servir.
(et j'avais pas saisi au premier passage non plus)

----------


## tchize_

bah, mes collgue continuent  faire des filemask en octal dans leurs scripts :p

----------


## Katyucha

> Srieux, un ingnieur unix qui comprends pas celle l? T'as pas du faire beaucoup de chmod dans ta vie


Oh si bien trop peut tre. Et non dsol mais l, j'avais compltement dconnect. Et puis dans la vie courante, je compte en dcimal. J'ai essay de compter une fois en binaire au rugby, on m'a regard bizarrement ^^

----------


## Bovino

> J'ai essay de compter une fois en binaire au rugby, on m'a regard bizarrement ^^


En mme temps, si c'tait pour le match Nouvelle-Zlande / Japon de 1995, a peut se comprendre !  ::aie::  145 - 17

----------


## tchize_

bordel, 145  17 , ils ont jou  la balle au panier?  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> En mme temps, si c'tait pour le match Nouvelle-Zlande / Japon de 1995, a peut se comprendre !  145 - 17


Non, c'tait pour le nombre de pompe  faire  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Aujourd'hui 2015-06-25  12:12 (GMT-5)
Connexion  http://www.php.org/
Image (au cas o a disparatrait:Pice jointe 181571

----------


## andry.aime

> Aujourd'hui 2015-06-25  12:12 (GMT-5)
> Connexion  http://www.php.org/


==> http://www.php.net

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ==> http://www.php.net


MERCI ! Pas de pb, et je m'y suis rendu.
Mais l'image reste drle, trouvai-je niaisement ! J'aimerais savoir s'il y a des clicks... J'avoue, j'ai t plus lche que curieux.

----------


## Bousk

escrow.com  ::ptdr::

----------


## pcaboche

> escrow.com


Dites, vous savez que "escrow", a veut dire autre chose en anglais ?
C'est un "dpt fiduciaire", un tiers de confiance qui encaisse et dbourse de l'argent / transfert des documents entre plusieurs parties.

C'est un peu comme les gens qui se marrent lorsqu'ils voient "the verge". Ha ha, c'est drle...

----------


## Bousk

vrai dire la dfinition anglaise, que j'ignorais, m'importe bien moins que la blague bien franaise  mon oreille
"secure transaction with escrow.com" me fait rire, dsol  ::roll::

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,

Le fil _[Actualit] Quelles sont vos blagues de dveloppeur favorites ?_ vient d'tre dterr et a m'a fait penser  ces ppites en anglais (que je ne savais pas o poster), issues de l'archologie de la toile et non lues sur _developpez_  ma connaissance :




> Berkeley California
> Wed, 17 Feb 93 08:26:53 -0500
> 
> (Sung to the tune "Hotel California" by the Eagles)
> 
>  In a dark dim machine room
>  Cool A/C in my hair
>  Warm smell of silicon
>  Rising up through the air
> ...


Source : 
http://tony.aiu.to/jokes/Computer_Songs.html


et cet autre galement, 



> This document is a copy of the "Nerd Songs" collection compiled by rfrench@cs.stanford.edu.
> 
> Sing this one to Michael Jackson's "Beat it"
> 
>     You're processing some words when your keyboard goes dead,
>     Ten pages in the buffer, should have gone to bed,
>     The system just crashed, but don't lose your head,
>     Just BOOT IT, just BOOT IT.
> 
> ...


Source :
http://web.cs.iastate.edu/~honavar/nerd-songs

----------


## Lolo78

Il y a aussi ceci, sur l'air de _Let it be_ des Beatles (Lennon/McCartney):



> Write in C
> When I find my code in tons of trouble,
> Friends and colleagues come to me,
> Speaking words of wisdom:
> "Write in C."
> 
> As the deadline fast approaches,
> And bugs are all that I can see,
> Somewhere, someone whispers:
> ...



Et vous pouvez mme l'couter sur You Tube, par exemple:




(Le texte est une variante, mais l'esprit reste.)

_______________

De mme, sur l'air de _Yesterday_, des mmes Beatles:




> Yesterday,
> All those backups seemed a waste of pay.
> Now my database has gone away.
> Oh I believe in yesterday.
> 
> Suddenly,
> 
> Theres not half the files there used to be,
> And theres a deadline
> ...

----------


## Escapetiger

::ccool:: 

Bonne dose requise en autodrision en sus de  Dennis Ritchie - Write in C (Let it be: The Beatles)   ::mrgreen:: 

 Go: What if we tried designing C a second time? 



Source: 

https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/739383796626128896
_nixCraft # ‏@nixcraft Jun 5
Lmao. "Go: What if we tried designing C a second time?"_

----------


## Escapetiger

Sacr COBOL :



> A Cobol programmer made so much money doing Y2K remediation that he was able to have himself cryogenically frozen when he died. One day in the future, he was unexpectedly resurrected.
> 
> When he asked why he was unfrozen, he was told:
> 
> "It's the year 9999 - and you know Cobol"


Source: _tomlev_ ici

----------


## Escapetiger

French tech innovation avant l'heure ?

Chaud bouillant ces crations du centre Recherche & Dveloppement Motorola de Rennes en 2008 (je ne savais pas trop o leur rendre hommage):

Source: 
Des salaris de Motorola chantent sur Youtube pour trouver un nouveau patron - 17/12/2008 - ladepeche.fr




_LIPDUB Motorola - Le Telephone Pleure
Rennes R&D Center Channel_




_YMCA = We are fired - Clip
Rennes R&D Center Channel_

----------


## azod92

::calim2::

----------


## Glutinus

> 


FTW ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Allez blague vaseuse  ::mouarf:: 

Un informaticien libanais dcide de paramtrer un serveur > login : root , mot de passe : root. Cela lui fait une biroot  ::aie:: 

Quand un jour il se fait pirater et la boom  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

... c'est pas que c'est pas drle, c'est que c'est pas une blague ...

----------


## thelvin

Mais videmment, c'est sans alcool !

----------


## Sodium

::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

> Quand un jour il se fait pirater et la boom


C'est la droot

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est la droot


Je confirme  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

On est dans un topic blagues grasses et la biroot a fait marrer personne ?
C'est plus ce que c'tait...

----------


## tanaka59

Vous avez entendu parler de la maladie de Kawasaki ? 

Il parait que cela touche essentiellement les enfants de motards.

----------


## pemmore

:parce que l'arbre se plante!
Une anecdote perso dbut anne 70,
Donc les dbuts de fabrication grce  l'informatique cartes perfores et bla bla bla, en imprimerie.
Donc seul  grer des lignes d'imprimerie, un technicien en lectronique grant l'informatique  de l'ge de Pierre tant rare au fin fond de la Bourgogne,
je sors du boulot rencontre un mec inconnu sympa et nous voila dans un bar dans une ivrognerie pas croyable, ma pire cuite, 
Des mecs arrivent en voiture devant le troquet, fanch! on t'a enfin retrouv" on a fait le tour de la ville,
me v'la qui retourne  l'usine, je remet a en route dans le brouillard le  plus total.
Le lendemain rflexion des imprimeurs: Fanch!, tu dpannes jamais aussi bien que quand t'es bourr!

----------


## tanaka59

Jolie expression entendue ce jour : galjade et delivesse ... des carabistouilles quoi  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59



----------


## ciaociao

Ahah lourde mais vraiment pas mal !

----------


## pemmore

c'est la meilleure de l'anne!

----------

